# Percutaneous Trachostomy



## daniel (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm getting conflicting views on this service.



Percutaneous Tracheostomy



I'm reading that this cannot be coded with CPT 31600 because it's not a traditional Tracheostomy, and to use CPT 31600 and 31622 w/mod 52 or CPT 31899 (unlisted). 

Per this article: http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...ous-tracheostomy-vs.-a-surgical-tracheostomy/


But than I read in Coding for Chest Medicine (Pulmonary Critical Care Sleep) book that this service is to be coded with CPT 31600 and CPT 31622 w/mod 59.



Which one is everyone else selecting, I see the point on both sides. 


Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## sweetybird0472 (May 26, 2011)

daniel said:


> I'm getting conflicting views on this service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does anyone have any information on which codes are indeed used for a percutaneous tracheostomy?

I can not find anything expect for the above article that Daniel mentioned in early 2010, however the article is from 1999 and as a new coder just learning, I have no idea what might have changed in these descriptions since this article was written.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tabbsmith (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tracheostomy*

Percutaneous means "effected throught the skin; describes the application of a medicated ointment by friction or the removal or injection of a fluid by needle.

I would use cpt code 31601 if the person is over 2 yrs old

There should be only code to be used; it is going to be 31600 OR 31601 for this type of procedure.

I hope this help you out.


----------

